# Dogs Fuck the Pope, No Fault Of Mine



## Vandal (Jan 26, 2013)

[SIL]

*Mods sharing similar characteristics as ditwitted, mudane, self-aggrandizing cum-addicts....
*
XYZ
theCaptn
Curt James

*Unofficial mods with the same pathetic butt-smooching, thin-skinned,
uptight asshole qualities.....

*Socrates
Secdrl
REDDOG
KillerofSaints
Dave
Zaphod
charley
Big Pimpin
Jagbender

Quite a list of snore-inducing, societal-reject, fun-repealing, crybaby bottom feeders.






Brought to you by the believers of objective realism


----------



## Saney (Jan 26, 2013)

Guess I should be happy about NOT making that list?


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 26, 2013)

The Exploited-Fuck A Mod (lyrics) - YouTube



Public Enemy - Fight The Power - YouTube


----------



## SheriV (Oct 29, 2014)

why was this gem deleted?


----------



## charley (Oct 29, 2014)

SheriV said:


> why was this gem deleted?





....ah yes !!!    another gimmick, 5 posts....   most of them guys are gone[after prince killed the rep stars & likes , it started dying here]...   sweet memories , good times had by all...[i do miss secdrl & xyz]


----------



## dave 236 (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeah it all went toes up after the rep stars went.  Alas...

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 29, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Can I claim this title now?


No KOS beat you to it already, sorry buddy you may have a shot at biggest jewbag mod.....cappy might claim that though, there's always next year for you?


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 29, 2014)

SheriV said:


> why was this gem deleted?


LOLZ, nice find we need to peel this topic back like an onion


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 30, 2014)

SheriV said:


> why was this gem deleted?



well Ms.V. he was banned for talking about mods.....even tho he was on point, on another note I was above killerofsaints as usual......


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 30, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> well Ms.V. he was banned for talking about mods.....even tho he was on point, on another note I was above killerofsaints as usual......



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to REDDOG309 again.........


----------



## SheriV (Oct 30, 2014)

i give you guys these gems and I feel like you're letting them stagnate


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 30, 2014)

This is good stuff!

sil, xyz and captn make sense as they have offended many. But Curt james? 
Curt james did neg me on pro muscle.  

One of these things is not like the other...


----------



## SheriV (Oct 30, 2014)

yeah why did SIL delete it


----------



## BadGas (Oct 30, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> you may have a shot at biggest jewbag mod


----------



## BadGas (Oct 30, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to REDDOG309 again.........



Spread reputation, not ebola!!


----------



## charley (Oct 30, 2014)

SheriV said:


> yeah why did SIL delete it




... i it was an 'eddie' gimmick, or maybe coolhandjames, there were tons of them back then, not so much now, since AG died...


----------



## SheriV (Oct 30, 2014)

I wonder if there are any other fun deleted threads I can scrounge up....

so i can stop losing my cool on asf unnecessarily


----------



## charley (Oct 30, 2014)

...i miss Little Wing, a strong voice among a herd of crazy men, i miss her viewpoints,,


----------



## SheriV (Oct 30, 2014)

yeah I liked LW too


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 30, 2014)

Too bad she got owned and left mad


----------



## SheriV (Oct 31, 2014)

is that what happened? I just assumed she got bored with the place...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 31, 2014)

She picked a fight with sfw


He made her look stupid


She cried til he was removed from mod pos

Then he owned her for crying


Poof gone


----------



## SheriV (Oct 31, 2014)

idk where sfw even went..he disappeared in the middle of a log :/


----------



## Bowden (Oct 31, 2014)

SheriV said:


> idk where sfw even went..he disappeared in the middle of a log :/



The rumor is that sfw and LW decided to meet off the internet for a cage match fight to decide who owned who.
In the middle of the fight the sexual tension that had been building between the two erupted in a 10 hour cage fuck fest.

As a result they do not have time to post anymore.
Now they are rumored to be both happily spending most of their free time in sexual marathons.


----------



## SheriV (Oct 31, 2014)

That makes perfect sense actually.  .


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 31, 2014)

the use of the word aggrandizing was worth rep points, too bad eddie didnt roll with his new gimmik the guy had some major beef here and made new accounts everyweek sometimes 3-5 would appear in one day guy had no life


----------



## charley (Oct 31, 2014)

..  LW was just tired of trying to communicate with a bunch of 'right wing' anti female , roid heads, LW had enough 'balls' to stand up to anyone....  and now it's your turn dear Sheri......


----------



## SheriV (Oct 31, 2014)

what if I'm right wing anti female too?


----------



## charley (Oct 31, 2014)

SheriV said:


> what if I'm right wing anti female too?




....   ha ha ..   i don't think so....   you seem to be a sweetie !!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## maniclion (Oct 31, 2014)

SheriV said:


> what if I'm right wing anti female too?



You're too intelligent for that...


----------



## SheriV (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Watson (Nov 2, 2014)

i made top of the list of unofficial mods (socrates)....not too shabby


----------



## SheriV (Nov 3, 2014)

catchy title


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 3, 2014)

Dog fucks pope they had puppies and now.......


----------



## charley (Nov 3, 2014)

*Dog Fucks the Pope*,*& Pope screams 'Oh my God'.....
.. [Pope tries to give 'reacharound']*


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 3, 2014)

charley said:


> *Dog Fucks the Pope*,*& Pope screams 'Oh my God'.....
> .. [Pope tries to give 'reacharound']*



lol  Dog, God coincidence?


----------



## charley (Nov 3, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> lol  Dog, God coincidence?





.. Oh I get it, the Pope should of yelled "Oh My Dog'......   makes perfect sense ,


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 4, 2014)

Wth


----------



## SheriV (Nov 4, 2014)

Im really disappointed I have to spoon feed this to you guys...so I even did it with captions *sigh*


----------

